# Hello new folks - Read this first to get started with getting help!



## Sandy

Hi, 

If you have found your way thus far, you are in the right place. TUG is one of the best sources of information on timesharing.  You can learn all of the best ways to use your timeshare, discover if you should even make that first initial purchase and learn how to best utilize the exchange companies. 

Since you are new to TUG, you probably have many questions concerning your timeshare or timeshare ownership in general. Before you request other TUGgers to take up their valuable time by typing answers to questions that may have been asked a hundered times before, why not do them the courtesy of checking the information that is ALREADY provided? After you've done that, you'll be able to post questions more specific to your needs.

Start with the links below to the TUG advice section and you will be well on your way to becoming a much more educated and happier Timeshare owner (or previous owner as the case may be for many of you)!


Hang around for awhile and you will learn a lot!

Sandy


----------



## Makai Guy

An excellent place for you to start learning both about timesharing, and about the information we have here on TUG, is by going to this announcement at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting forum:
*Buying, selling, renting or new to timeshares?*
[Obsolete information above - refers to an earlier version of TUGBBS.  Instead, see the "Sticky threads" shown in red at the top of the message list here in this forum.]

Other must read links can be found here in our free TUG Advice section!


What Timeshare is Right for me?  How do I choose?

TUG's most frequently asked questions about Timesharing!

Timesharing 101 - your introduction to Timeshares and Timesharing


----------



## Bill4728

This was recently posted by one of the TUG moderators 

Great advice about buying a TS.


saf512 said:


> We are interested in purchasing a TS.  Can anyone suggest which TS company to buy as a resale?





DeniseM said:


> Welcome to TUG!
> 
> You are so smart to do your homework before buying!
> 
> My suggestions:
> 
> Buy resale
> 
> Look at all your options - don't get locked into one Co. or system
> 
> Join TUG so you can access the Member's only Resort Reviews - then when  you see something that looks interesting, you can look it up in the reviews.
> 
> Buy where you want to go at least half the time, or buy 2 every other year resorts - like one in the mountains and one on the coast.
> 
> Buy a 1 bdm. minimum - or a 2 bdm. if you have a family (easier to rent/exchange)
> 
> Buy a popular season for that area (easier to rent/exchange)
> 
> Buy a resort that has some demand for rentals and exchanges (easier to rent/exchange)
> 
> Buy within driving distance of your home - you may not be able to afford airfare some years
> 
> Buy a TS you can afford to pay cash for - it’s a luxury, it shouldn’t be financed.
> 
> Know what the maintenance fee is - make sure it won’t be a financial burden.  They often come due around Christmas.
> 
> Check on special assessments coming up - you often see a lot of “great deals” for resorts with a heavy assessment coming due soon.
> 
> Don't buy with the expectation of making a profit by renting your unit, or getting glorious exchanges to resorts far superior to the one you own.
> 
> Exchanging gets more frustrating all the time, so you are much better off buying where you want to go. That's why I suggested 2 every other year TS's. That way you have variety, security, and the perks that go along with ownership.
> 
> Before you buy, become an ebay expert. Notice that you can use the search functions on the left side of the ebay page to search for specific areas, companies, resorts, etc.
> 
> This is what we paid for our last 4 purchases on ebay:
> 
> Scottsdale - Sheraton Desert Oasis (Starwood) $2,000
> Tahoe - Kingsbury Crossing - $255
> Kauai - Pahio Kauai Beach Villas, ocean FRONT - $1,300
> Kauai - Pahio Kauai Beach Villas, ocean FRONT - $1,500
> 
> There are some great deals out there - take your time, do your homework, and you will find them. Good luck!


----------



## TUGBrian

And for those with interest in contributing to TUG to help support the site and continue educating owners just like yorurself, all information on joining is here!

http://join.tug2.net


----------

